# New member just saying hello



## Yeeehaw (Mar 24, 2019)

Hey everybody, I'm from Michigan in the USA. I'm 33 years old (yikes) and I love snowboarding. I've been riding since I was 12 or 13, so probably longer than some of you have been alive. Haha 

I decided to join up because honestly I don't know many people my age still riding. I need to make some snowboarding friends again, boarding is one of my greatest joys in life.

Looking forward to meeting new friends, cheers!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeeehaw said:


> I'm 33 years old (yikes)
> 
> I decided to join up because honestly I don't know many people my age still riding.


Ohhhhhhhhh boooooooooooooy. The elders here are gonna have something to say about your uhhhh, perceived lack of youth? 

In any case, welcome!


----------



## Yeeehaw (Mar 24, 2019)

Phedder said:


> Yeeehaw said:
> 
> 
> > I'm 33 years old (yikes)
> ...


Thanks!

I'm not feeling very old, thankfully. No disrespect intended, for whatever reason everyone around me hung it up before 30. I'd rather stop breathing, but hey that's just me.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Yeeehaw said:


> Hey everybody, I'm from Michigan in the USA. *I'm 33 years old (yikes) and I love snowboarding*. I've been riding since I was 12 or 13, so probably longer than some of you have been alive. Haha
> 
> I decided to join up because honestly I don't know many people my age still riding. I need to make some snowboarding friends again, *boarding is one of my greatest joys in life.*
> 
> Looking forward to meeting new friends, cheers!


Such a short, simple message, and yet volumes have been communicated in these few words. 

Firstly, welcome!

Secondly..... once upon a time, i was a total d7ckhead, working in a "corporate" environment, and thinking that my snowboarding is done, too - i was very early 30's, actually [am a few years older than you].

Thank god that my guardian angel spanked that shit out of me. Life doesn't need to be complicated - if something makes you happy, then do it. I know people who, perhaps like your friends, have found justifications as to why they have to "grow up", "become responsible", and give up something that brings them joy. That's a sad, sad thought. Why would any sane person with sound reasoning, quit something that makes them happy? For a leased car and a mortgage? 

As for age - I recently spent a month in Hokkaido, Japan. Sitting down the bottom of the hill, having my morning coffee whilst looking uphill at the runs, seeing dudes come smashing out of the trees from the out-of-bounds bowls [my hill is pretty dang steep], coming down for a quick break...... how many times i would see one of these guys rip off his face mask, and he's got grey or white hair - easily into their mid-50's, often older, and still SMASHING it! 

Nup. Doesn't matter. They're probably hella fit and looking young and still shredding BECAUSE they do something that makes them happy, and they do it often. 

I was taking a dump in the lodge, and i overheard two "elderly" gentlemen catching up [they sounded like they were in their 70's]:
*person A: "oh hey man, how are you?"
*person B: "good man - hey, have you seen person C recently?"
*person A: "yeah, he's still skiing, he's just been travelling for a bit, but he's coming back and he said he will never give up. he'll probably be skiing into his 80's"
*person B: "nah, f7ck that - let's make sure he keeps going into his 90's"

Pretty pure stuff right there!

Find some folks who aren't too pussy that they gave up snowboarding after they got to their late 20's, share some lines and some laughs, and save up as many of the most important things that any one person has ever put into the bank - memories!


----------



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

Welcome Yeehaw!. One thing I have come to realise is that whilst I am nearly 55 and RARELY ever see anyone my age snowboarding, there are plenty of people on this forum older than me that no doubt still shred.
Great place for information and offering advice, just don't come on ask for a survey or something first up or they will lose their shit.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Welcome old fella :hairy:


----------



## Yeeehaw (Mar 24, 2019)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. Buller, it was kind of you to take the time to write at length. I'm digging the forum already!


----------



## Old-timer (Jan 17, 2021)

Well I'm 56 going for the first time in twenty years next month, I was never anything special to start with, just enjoyed the ride and I've never worn skis. When I'm done if I feel like I'm too old to still do this I guess I'll just go to the grave having never worn a pair of skis.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Lol early 30s, mate you're probably in the minority here given this isn't Tik Tok or IG 😛

Welcome anyway!!

Edit: For clarity I mean you're probably younger than most here! Do I make sense? Probably not, damn beers


----------



## Cololin (Nov 28, 2020)

Manicmouse said:


> Lol early 30s, mate you're probably in the minority here given this isn't Tik Tok or IG 😛
> 
> Welcome anyway!!
> 
> Edit: For clarity I mean you're probably younger than most here! Do I make sense? Probably not, damn beers


Honestly, I hate tik tok


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Never had a Tik Tok, Instagram, Snapchat or even a Twitter account. But damnit I spend too much time on Reddit.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

My current rock board I'm riding I got when I was right around 33. That thing is OLD.


----------

